# Winter Woodfest, FL



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2017)

WoodBarter's very own Lee Sky will be back by popular demand to present at this years International Wood Collectors Society, Southeast USA meeting in Eustis, Florida, Lake Yale Conference Center, February 8-12, 2017.

Saturday, February 11th, come out and enjoy an auction of wood. To register for the auction a one time fee of $35.00 will be charged. A separate fee of $10.00 to the conference center is also applicable.

For more information, visit the International Wood Collectors society website, _www.woodcollectors.org_

or treasurer Patti Dickherber - email:  [email protected]

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2017)

Cool -- I'm nowhere near there so I won't be going, but all the same it sounds super cool. Have fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2017)

@Spinartist Congratulations Lee  

Far be it from me to attempt to bribe Mark to make faces at you while you are presenting.... 

I'm sure there is a reason you are back by popular demand and equally sure it is well deserved.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 22, 2017)

I'll be doing a Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade demo & something else when I figure it out!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

